# ADA 120P Iwagumi Journal



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

It's been 7 months in the making but I finally got my new tank setup today!

Tank: ADA 120-P (~65 gallon)
Filters: Eheim 2117 x 2
CO2: 10lb bottle, inline reactor
Lighting: 48" Ray II: Ultra Slim High Output LED
Hardscape: 84lb of Manten stone

Going to do ~1 week emersed growth before I fill it.

Huge thanks to Joseph and Eric from Miyabi Aqua. He came over and helped with the layout. And by helped I'll be honest, it was pretty much all him.  Nice to have his experienced eyes on the project as I had been struggling with hardscape for a while now. Also thank you's to Pat from Canadian Aquatics and of course all the members of this forum for their guidance and opinions!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Looks great already. Should fill in nice


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 3, 2012)

Very nice setup . Keep the pictures coming


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

1 week later, everything is looking good. Flooded the tank on saturday. A couple of plants melted completely but the new growth is coming in quickly. tones of runners on the DHG, had to tuck a number of them under the soil. 

What a difference with proper co2 from the start. 

Edit: did some tests today,

Ammonia, NH4: 5
Nitrite, NO2: 0
Nitrate, NO3: 20-30
pH: 6
Gh: 4
KH: 1

I'm EI dosing with dry ferts from Pat (Canadian Aquatics) that I've premixed into two containers for liquid dosing. Worked great for my little 8g but there's too much calcium in the macro mix 710ml water bottle and its not dissolving properly so when I pour a dose I get 1/2 pink sludge. Will need to figure something out there.

Talking with Joseph (Miyabi Aqua ADA distributor) and he reminded me to get my kH to 4 dkh for optimal co2 uptake. Added 3tsp Alkalinity Buffer today, will recheck tomorrow and possibly add more. Sunday is my first 50% water change, been doing 20% every other day. 


Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks good Alkatraz. Those rocks are really nice.


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

ARE THOSE CHOPSTICKS!!! Looking real nice. Its about time you used the stand that youve built.


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks guys! Lol nope bamboo sticks from Joseph. Didnt build the stand unfortunately, thanks to Daniel (target) for that. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

argh... algae

Started showing 3 days ago, just over a week from flooding the tank. It's growing only on the hardscape (pretty much all stones) and only where light hits.

Referencing Algae in the Planted Aquarium-- Guitarfish, it looks like it may be Cyanobacteria. I've had an earthy smell since I setup the tank which is consistent. However, I have tones of circulation, high (20-30) nitrates, and brand new LED lighting.

I should add, the water column now has a slight green tinge to it.

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Tank looks great.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Beautiful setup and aquascape!

What is that for a background in your recent fts, looks like clouds? Is it DIY? I have been wanting to do something similar for a long time.......


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

No background, just the light bending with the flow I assume. Wall is painted a medium grey.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Any updates? V

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey guys, big update is long overdue - but here's a quick full tank shot in the meantime:


IMG_20131021_073618 by colingreig, on Flickr


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Very Clean looking tank. Nice...

Chris


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

That is a sick progress. The carpet is so nice. I see that you have a koralia ph in there. What is your turnover rate? It seems like you're not giving any detritus to form and even algae to reproduce haha.


----------

